# Frage zu CoD: Black Ops 2



## chililiebhaber (9. November 2018)

Hallo,

ja ich weiss das Game ist schon etwas älter, aber ich hab es mir halt gekauft.
Mein Problem ist das es an einer Stelle immer "einfriert", d.h. es läuft nicht mehr!

Ich habe nun recherchiert das es mindestens 2 Patches für das Game geben soll,
habe aber im I-Net nur Artikel dazu gefunden, aber keine links für die Patches.

Da das Spiel über Steam läuft habe ich auch dort gesucht und nix gefunden,
angeblich soll es darüber automatisch gepatch werden.

Auch war ich bereits auf der Hersteller, bzw publischer Seite, also
Activison, bzw Treyarch, auch nix gefunden.

Falls ich bereits die gepachte Version habe, wie bekomme ich das dann heraus?

Vielen Dank für Antworten


----------



## ZockerCompanion (9. November 2018)

chililiebhaber schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja ich weiss das Game ist schon etwas älter, aber ich hab es mir halt gekauft.
> Mein Problem ist das es an einer Stelle immer "einfriert", d.h. es läuft nicht mehr!
> ...



Also, Steam patch die Spiele automatisch und beim erstmaligen Installieren wird automatisch die aktuellste Version runtergeladen.

Was du aber machen könntest, wäre noch folgendes:
Bei Steam in der Bibliothek, rechtsklick auf das Spiel -> Eigenschaften -> dann auf den Reiter "Lokale Dateien" -> Dateien auf Fehler überprüfen.
Dann überprüft Steam ob alle Dateien aktuell und unbeschädigt sind, sollte eins von beiden auf irgendeine Datei nicht zutreffen, werden die betreffenden Daten ausgetauscht.

Und jetzt kommen noch Standardfragen:
Welche Hardware benutzt du?
Sind (wirklich) alle Treiber aktuell?
Welches Windows benutzt du und ist es auf dem neuesten Stand? (Welche Version ist installiert?)


----------



## LOX-TT (9. November 2018)

vielleicht hilft dir das Video, ist zwar jetzt nicht direkt Black Ops 2 sondern allgemein Steam-Titel die nicht (mehr) laufen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GWUa56bB2V8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Zybba (9. November 2018)

Wie du schon selbst herausgefunden hast sollte deine Version automatisch die aktuellste sein.
Ansonsten würde Steam den Patch Download vor dem Spielstart erzwingen.

Du kannst mal die Spieldateien durch Steam überprüfen lassen.
Dazu machst du in der Bibliothek einen Rechtsklick auf das Spiel und gehst auf Eigenschaften und wählst dann folgende Option:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ich habe gerade mal schnell Google bemüht.
Anscheinend hat das Spiel Probleme mit neueren Betriebssystemen.
Nutzt du Windows 10?

Falls ja, kannst du die Schritte im verlinkten Artikel versuchen: https://windowsreport.com/call-of-duty-black-ops-2-windows-10/
Es ist allerdings recht aufwendig und garantiert keinen Erfolg...
*Versuch aber erst die Lösung, mit dem Kompatibilitätsmodus, die in dem von LOX-TT geposteten Video vorgeschlagen wird.*


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2018)

Wenn die vorigen Tpps nichts bringen: Überprüfe auch mal, ob Deine Treiber alle aktuell sind. Schalte mal beim Spielen den Vienscanner, die Firewall und andere Tools, die vlt. noch nebenbei laufen aus. Was für einen PC hast du denn, bzw. welche Hardware?


----------



## chililiebhaber (9. November 2018)

Danke für die Hilfe,

ein System:
AMD Radeon R9 200 Series 4 GB Ram
Treiber 23.20.15002.11
Monitor BenQ xl2420t (Digital)
Intel core i7-4770K @3,5 Ghz
Windows 10 Pro  64 Bit Build 17134.345
16 GB Ram
 ( Ich hoffe nix vergessen zu haben)

Da das Spiel älter als mein System ist, denke ich das es daran nicht liegen kann.
(Aber denken ist nicht wissen)

Ich habe nicht immer die neuesten Treibe, da ich mit denen meist mehr Probleme hatte,
als mit den alten!

NEVER CHANGE A RUNNING SYSTEM

Das ist mein Motto

Danke für Deine Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2018)

Es kann gut sein ,dass du eben doch zuerst neue Treiber brauchst. Welches Mainboard hast du? Wenn du das nicht weißt, dann schau mal mit dem Tool CPU-Z bei Mainboard/Model nach. https://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html  in der inken Spalte Pinkfarbend "Download English".

Zuerst lässt Du WIndows mal nach Updates suchen, danach musst Du beim Mainboardhersteller nach Treibern schauen und die installieren. Wenn Du willst, dann nenn ich DIr die Treiber, die du auf jeden Fall brauchst, sobald du das Mainbaord nennen kannst. 

Wenn die neuen Treiber dann drauf sind, kommt die Grafikkarte dran. Da vermute ich mal, dass es eine AMD R9 270, 280 oder 290 ist. Die aktuellen AMD-Treiber "Adrenalin Edition" passen, die kann ich dann auch verlinken.


----------



## chililiebhaber (10. November 2018)

@LOX-TT  

vielen Dank für Dein Video, Leider habe ich das Problem das der erste Trick nicht
Funktioniert da der Ordner zwar existiert, aber leer ist. Ich habe das Game neu
Installiert und der ordner ist.......LEER. Warum auch immer....???

Hab das ganze über einen Umweg hinbekommen, die Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop wird als Admin ausgeführt


Den Tipp überSteam die Dateien zu Überprüfen habe ich auch gemacht: Ergebniss...keine Fehler!!

@Herbboy

Ich habe Windows Updates auf "Automatisch " eingestellt. Also das ist auf dem neuesten Stand.
Letztes Update am 09.11.18 22:53

Es handelt sich um ein MSI Z87-G45


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2018)

Hier der Link zu den Treibern des Boards: https://de.msi.com/Motherboard/support/Z87-G45-GAMING#down-driver&Win10 64

Lad dir auf jeden Falle diese runter: 

System&Chipset => Intel Chipset Driver
Other Drivers => Intel Management Engine Driver
LAN Drivers => Killer Network Driver (driver only) 
On-Board Audio => Realtek High Definition Audio Driver

Am besten zuerst Chipset installieren, dann Audio, dann Management Engine und dann LAN. Nach jeder Installation den PC neu starten. Die Treiber sind vermutlich in Zip-Dateien - die kannst du mit Windows wie einen Ordner öffnen, musst aber dann den Inhalte der Zip-Datei markieren, kopieren und dann in einen anderen Ordner kopieren, den Du Dir am besten vorher anlegst, zB C:\Treiber. Dann startest du innerhalb des jeweiligen neuen Ordners die Setup-Daetei.


----------



## chililiebhaber (11. November 2018)

@ Herbboy,

ich werde erstmal keine treiber herunterladen!!!
Erst will ich den Patch haben!!!!!


----------



## Zybba (11. November 2018)

Den hast du doch bereits.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (11. November 2018)

chililiebhaber schrieb:


> @ Herbboy,
> 
> ich werde erstmal keine treiber herunterladen!!!
> Erst will ich den Patch haben!!!!!



Willst du überhaupt das wir helfen?
Anscheinend liest du die ganzen Beiträge nicht genau durch und dann meckerst du noch rum, als man dir trotzdem noch Lösungsvorschläge liefert.
Wir machen das alles freiwillig um dir zu helfen!

Ach und die "!" hier, sind keine Rudeltiere!


----------



## chililiebhaber (11. November 2018)

Hallo, natürlich habe ich Hilfe erwartet.

Und ich lese die Beiträge sehr genau durch. ich möchte ja Hilfe erhalten.
Ich habe all die Tipps ausprobiert, für die ich auch Dankbar bin,
aber ausser einer Neunist hat halt nichts funktioniert. (Warum auch immer das vorher nicht ging)

Ausserdem habe ich nicht gemeckert, sondern nur Tatsachen gesagt!

Ich würde dann gerne erfahren in welchem Thread ich gemeckert habe!


----------



## ZockerCompanion (11. November 2018)

chililiebhaber schrieb:


> Hallo, natürlich habe ich Hilfe erwartet.
> 
> Und ich lese die Beiträge sehr genau durch. ich möchte ja Hilfe erhalten.
> Ich habe all die Tipps ausprobiert, für die ich auch Dankbar bin,
> ...



Wenn man "!" in Rudeln verwendet, kann das bei Personen leicht falsch ankommen.



ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> Also, Steam patch die Spiele automatisch und beim erstmaligen Installieren wird automatisch die aktuellste Version runtergeladen.
> 
> Was du aber machen könntest, wäre noch folgendes:
> Bei Steam in der Bibliothek, rechtsklick auf das Spiel -> Eigenschaften -> dann auf den Reiter "Lokale Dateien" -> Dateien auf Fehler überprüfen.
> Dann überprüft Steam ob alle Dateien aktuell und unbeschädigt sind, sollte eins von beiden auf irgendeine Datei nicht zutreffen, werden die betreffenden Daten ausgetauscht.





chililiebhaber schrieb:


> Den Tipp überSteam die Dateien zu Überprüfen habe ich auch gemacht: Ergebniss...keine Fehler!!



Hier wurde erläutert das, wenn es keine fehlerhaften Daten gibt, alles Aktuell und Fehlerfrei ist.
Das heißt du brauchst kein weiteren Patch, das Spiel ist auf dem aktuellen Stand.

Deswegen wäre es hilfreich, deine Treiber, wie von Herbboy vorgeschlagen, zu aktualisieren.

Und Herbboy hat schon netterweise vorgeschlagen, dir die Treiber zu nennen die du brauchst, wenn du ihm die Hardware mitteilst.
Was er auch schon gemacht hat, wo dann netterweise diese Antwort kam:


chililiebhaber schrieb:


> @ Herbboy,
> 
> ich werde erstmal keine treiber herunterladen!!!
> Erst will ich den Patch haben!!!!!



Ich hoffe du kannst jetzt nachvollziehen, warum ich die Antwort als Frech empfand!

Aber genug davon, Schnee von Gestern.


----------



## chililiebhaber (13. November 2018)

Ok, 

also für die "!!!" möchte ich mich Entschuldigen, ich wusste nicht das das so negativ bewertet werden kann.

Und das ich keine Treiber aktualisiere, liegt daran, dass ich schon mal ein ganzes Jahr damit verbracht habe
ein System zum laufen zu bringen. (Neueste Treiber... Absturz, System neu drauf, neuesteTreiber...Absturz)
Ein Game lief, das andere nicht, Älterer Treiber..genau umgekehrt

Ich bin also ein gebranntes Kind, vllt kannst Du mich jetzt verstehen.

Und es war nicht böse gegen Herbboy gemeint, er hat mir ja seine Hilfe angeboten


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2018)

Du solltest aber echt die Treiber mal installieren. Das Board ist ja auch nicht das neueste, d.h. die Treiber sind definitiv ok. Einfach zuerst Windows nochmal updaten lassen, dann die Treiber. FALLS da was schiefgeht, dann stimmt mit Deinem PC was nicht, evlt. auch verursacht durch "Optimierungstools" oder "Cleaningtools", und DAS könnte dann auch eine der Ursachen sein. Dann wäre ein Neuaufsetzen von Windows vermutlich sogar das beste.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (13. November 2018)

chililiebhaber schrieb:


> Ok,
> 
> also für die "!!!" möchte ich mich Entschuldigen, ich wusste nicht das das so negativ bewertet werden kann.
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, Schnee von Gestern 

Aber der nächste Schritt, wäre (leider) zu gucken, das Windows, die Motherboardtreiber und ganz wichtig Grafikkartentreiber aktuell sind. Um auszuschließen, das da was Faul ist. Wie es Herbboy angemerkt hat.

Apropos, du hast noch geschrieben, das das Spiel bei "einer" Stelle immer einfriert? Heißt das es friert immer an einer bestimmten Stelle ein? Kannst du die Stelle beschreiben?


----------



## chililiebhaber (21. November 2018)

Also das Spiel fror immer ziemlich am Anfang ein. Wenn ich den Hubi abgeschossen habe und mich danach im

Wasser wiedergefunden habe und den Kollegen da noch rausgezogen habe und im Dschungel mit Ihm verschwunden

bin um mich dann unter dem Baumstamm zu verstecken und mich dann bewegt habe ....ging nix mehr!

Ich hab das ganze Game 2 mal deinstalliert und 2 mal installiert, und danach ging es.
Warum weiss ich nicht, und auch nicht warum es vorher nicht funktioniert hat?

Und ich habe währenddessen weder Virenscanner oder Firewalls abgeschaltet,
noch irgendwelche Treiber neu installiert.

Im Moment bin ich eigentlich nur froh, das es läuft.
( Obwohl mich die ganzen Zwischensequenzen nerven, aber das ist ein anderes Thema)

p.S Ich hoffe die Stelle genau beschrieben zu haben an der das Game immer einfror


----------



## ZockerCompanion (11. Dezember 2018)

chililiebhaber schrieb:


> Also das Spiel fror immer ziemlich am Anfang ein. Wenn ich den Hubi abgeschossen habe und mich danach im
> 
> Wasser wiedergefunden habe und den Kollegen da noch rausgezogen habe und im Dschungel mit Ihm verschwunden
> 
> ...



Ja das war hilfreich und danke für die Rückmeldung, das du Bescheid sagst und erklärst was dir geholfen hat.
Ich hoffe du konntest weiterhin die Kampagne durchzocken ohne Probleme und noch viel spaß


----------

